# HELLO from Buenos Aires!



## La Tanita (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
I'm Matilde, from the beautiful city of Buenos Aires.
I've been obsessed with makeup since I can remember, but only recently discovered MAC, since it has been available in Argentina for a relatively short time (less than 2 years)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm a MAC newbie who is happy to find people to help her in this path.
Anyways, I just thought I'd introduce myself and say "Hello!" to all you MACddicts.


----------



## Purple (Apr 26, 2010)

You will find very good friends here!


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 26, 2010)

Bienvenida al foro!


----------



## n_c (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Matilde! have fun!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2010)

Matilde!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Matilde!


----------



## La Tanita (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.
I feel the MAC Love already!!!!!!!


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

Hola Matilde!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He visto tu thread en MAC Chat LA, si nadie de Argentina se te une, tú puedes unírtenos a los threads de México. Nos dará mucho gusto conocerte y platicar contigo.


----------



## La Tanita (May 4, 2010)

Siiiiiii, yo creia que iba a haber mas gente de Argentina!!!

Me voy a hacer amiga de las chicas de Mexico, pero despues del Mundial, a ver si todavia me termino peleando con alguna por razones futbolisticas (el futbol y el maquillaje son mis dos grandes pasiones...).

Un saludo!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Nicala (May 4, 2010)

Hola Matilde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome to big Specktra family!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 8, 2010)

Hi Matilde! Welcome to Specktra


----------

